# ::.Thailand.:: The Land of Smile



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

Bangkok was founded in 1782 by the first monarch of the present Chakri dynasty. It is now the country's spiritual, cultural, diplomatic, commercial and educational hub. It covers an area of more than 1,500 square kilometres, and it is home to approximatlely ten million people or more than 10% of the country's population. 
Over the last few decades, Thailand's capital city, Bangkok, has changed into a modern, exciting and sophisticated city. It offers to visitors not only the cosmopolitan amenities they would expect from other big cities, but also a unique treasure trove of cultural attractions. Thailand, in the heart of Southeast Asia, was never colonised and thus kept its unique culture and heritage intact. Bangkok offers visitors the opportunity to experience fascinating glimpse of Thailand's gentle culture amidst the bustle of a great and dynamic metropolis. This great city has had astounding success in combining the ancient and modern world.


For tourists, Bangkok has a feast of attractions to offer. The city is dotted with 400 glittering Buddhist temples of great beauty and fascination, magnificent palaces, classical dance extravaganzas, numerous shopping centres and traditional ways of life, especially along the "Venice of the East" timeless canals and the Chao Phraya River of the "River of Kings" winding through the city. It is worth taking a trip along its waters before exploring further into different canals to take a glimpse of old Bangkok.

*Bangkok :: East meet West*


















*Suvarnabhumi airport : busiest airport in Souteast Asia*





































*The Royal grand palace*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

Wat Arun





























Khoasan Rd. : Backpacker Resident 










Bangkok Temple


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Chao Phraya River, The River of Life*


----------



## xavi83 (Aug 15, 2005)

wow, amazing!!!
All of that pics are from bangkok???When this celebration becomes?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Wonderland - fascinating nation -truly the land of smile !


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

I love Thailand


----------



## wcgokul (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice.............really nice.........


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Thai food*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Thai boxing*




























*JJ weekend market *


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

Bangkok shopping street : 

siam discovery
siam center
siam sqaure
siam paragon
central world plaza
MBK
pratunam complex
gaysorn plaza
The emporium
Big C


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*surf's up,Phuket island*

The pics at kata noi beach


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for PIKKZA I waiting someone to post our country pics thread at this forum.......You are so coolllllllllllllllllll..............

Love Thailand......


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Central Thailand*










*Ayutthaya* 










Ayutthaya : is one of Thailand's historical and majestic highlights. Serving as the Thai capital for 417 years (1350 1767: Kingdom of Ayutthaya), it was once glorified as one of the biggest cities in Southeast Asia. During the 17th century, most foreign visitors to Ayutthaya, traders or diplomats alike, claimed Ayutthaya to be the most illustrious and glittering city that they had ever visited. The map of Ayutthaya published in 1691 by Simon de la Loubere in Du Royaume De Siam is proof of such recognition.

The Kingdom of Ayutthaya reached its apex in terms of sovereignty, military might, wealth, culture, and international commerce in the 16th century when the Kingdoms territory was extended far beyond present-day Laos, Cambodia, and Myanmar. Ayutthaya even had diplomatic relations with Louis XIV of France and was courted by Dutch, Portuguese, English, Chinese and Japanese merchants.
Visitors can explore and appreciate Thai history in Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya, which is situated only 86 kilometers north of Bangkok. Visitors to Ayutthaya can marvel at its grandeur reflected through numerous magnificent structures and ruins concentrated in and around the city island surrounded by Maenam Chao Phraya, Maenam Pa Sak and Maenam Lopburi. 

More importantly,Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya Historical Park, an extensive historical site in the heart of Ayutthaya city, has been included in UNESCO's World Heritage list since 13 December, 1991. 

The Kingdom of Ayutthaya was built and developed in leaps and bounds. The ruins in Ayutthaya that survived the test of time embody both the glorious and ignominious stories of the Kingdom. 


This ancient capital of the Kingdom of Ayutthaya, founded in 1350 by King U-Thong, had thirty three kings of different dynasties and reached its peak in the middle of the18th century. A magnificent city with three palaces and over 400 magnificent temples on an island threaded by canals Ayutthaya was truly an impressive city that attracted both Europeans and Asians. After a 15-month siege the Kingdom of Ayutthaya was conquered and completely destroyed by the Burmese in 1767. When King Taksin the Great finally liberated the Kingdom, a new dynasty was established and the capital was moved to Thonburi. 

The seal of Ayutthaya depicts a conch on a pedestal tray placed in a small castle under a Mun tree. According to legend, King U-Thong, founder of the Kingdom of Ayutthaya, discovered a beautiful conch buried in the ground being prepared for the establishment of the seat of his Kingdom. Consequently, he had a tiny castle built to house the shell. Hence, the provincial seal.


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sukhothai* : Found in the 13th century, Sukhothai (literally means Dawn of Happiness) was the first truly independent Thai Kingdom, which enjoyed a golden age under King Ramkhamhaeng, credited with creating the Thai alphabet. The superb temples and monuments of this great city have been lovingly restored in Sukhothai Historical Park, a UNESCO World Heritage Site and a must-see for all travellers. 
Sukhothai was the first kingdom of the Thais in this peninsula. Two princes-Pho Khun Pha Muang and Pho Khun Bang Klang Hao combined their forces and fought the Khmers who commanded an extensive empire throughout this part of the world.

They drove the Khmers out of Sukhothai, a major frontier post of the Khmer Empire, and established it as their capital in 1238. Pho Khun Bang Klang Hao, urged by the people to be king, was enthroned with the royal title of Pho Khun Si Indrathit.

King Si Indrathit had two sons-Pho Khun Ban Mueang and Pho Khun Ramkhamhaeng. After his death, Pho Khun Ban Mueang succeeded him. His brother, Pho Khun Ramkhamhaeng, ascended the throne in 1278 and reigned for forty years. He was Thailand's first great king.

One of Thailand's finest warriors, King Ramkhamhaeng made Sukhothai a powerful and extensive kingdom which included many parts of what are today neighbouring countries. A number of ancient cities paid him tribute.
King Ramkhamhaeng opened direct political relations with China and made two trips to China - the first in 1282 to visit Emperor Kublai Khan and the second in 1300 after Kublai Khans death.

From the second visit, he brought back Chinese artisans who taught the Thais the art of pottery. Today, the old Sangkhalok Potteries are eagerly sought by collectors.

A major achievement of King Ramkhamhaeng was the revision of various forms of Khmer alphabets into a system suitable for the writing of Thai words. The alphabet that he invented in 1283 was essentially the same as that in use today.
During his reign, there was prosperity and happiness. There was water in the paddy-fields and fish in the water. 

A stone inscription reads in part, This Muang Sukhothai is good. In the water there are fish; in the field there is rice. The ruler does not levy a tax on the people who travel along the road together, leading their oxen on the way to trade and riding their horses on the way to sell. Whoever wants to trade in elephants, so trades. Whoever wants to trade in horses, so trades. Whoever wants to trade in silver and gold, so trades.

King Ramkhamhaeng also promoted religion and culture, and through his efforts, Buddhism progressed among the people. Inspirational faith gave birth to classic forms of Thai religious arts. Images of the Lord Buddha sculptured during the Sukhothai Era are cultural treasures which impart a feeling of peace and serenity.

A total of eight kings ruled Sukhothai. The gradual decline of Sukhothai occurred during the reigns of the last two kings. The end of this first Thai kingdom occurred in 1365 when it became a vassal state of Ayutthaya, a young and rising power to the south. Ayutthaya became the capital of Thailand before Thon Buri and Bangkok.


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pattaya *


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Samet Island : Rayong province*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Chang Island : Trat province*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*The tiger temple & The death railway : Kanchanaburi province*


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Oo Thailand is so nice


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice.but you shold ask for permition to place my photos next time,have fun!


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

แนะนำให้เซิทรูปใน flickr ดีกว่านะ Google รูปไม่ค่อยสวยเลย แล้วก็เก่าด้วย

ลองดูนะคะ ... เอารูปมาแปะได้เลยโดยไม่ต้องฝากโฮส แล้วก็โหลดเร็วด้วย

ปล.อย่าลืมให้เครดิตเจ้าของภาพด้วยนะ อิอิ

by The Kosovar 








by msjoyceespino 








by vincenzooli


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh sway pusao mack mack!


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Northern Thailand..*

*Chiangmai*




































































































*Chiangmai zoo*





































*Chiangmai night safari*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Chiangmai*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mae hong son*


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*Chiangrai*


----------

